# Matecho~~



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

woo hoo I love these guys...Just got 4 Juvis from Sean Stew!!


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those look really nice! I want them.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice frogs, good luck with those!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

wow.... they look great


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice! This is one of the tincs on my list to pick up next month.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks I really enjoy them...I cant wait til they are full grown....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs Troy!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i was going to buy some of these.... if they are the giant oranges... but 125 per frog was roughhhhhhhhhh. if you breed any these i'd love to get some froglets from ya


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

cheezus_2007 said:


> i was going to buy some of these.... if they are the giant oranges... but 125 per frog was roughhhhhhhhhh. if you breed any these i'd love to get some froglets from ya


Cheezus-- the matecho are different from the giant orange, and the pics you recently posted of "orange headed tincs" has me confused. They look like cobalts to me, but perhaps Brazilian yellowheads is what you meant?

Does everyone know that Sean StewART is Sean's name? Seems that many confuse his email address with his full name...
Beautiful frogs nonetheless.
Scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes i know his name is Sean Stewart. . . I just simply like sean stew...its catchy...and yeah cheezus, your post confused me as well about Giant Oranges? I have thsoe too, but they are much different than the Matecho


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i understand.. i did some research on the matecho so my bad guys.... Any when i bought my frogs they told me they were brazilian orange head tincs. So maybe they told me wrong? Anyways sorry about the confusion, next time i'll do the research before i post haha.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yo troy they look awsome i wish you lots of luck with them.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

These guys are on my wish list as well. They are beautiful Troy.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys. . . I'm almost complete on my list... the BYH's should be here soon. . . and really all thats left after that is, to get some true green sips. . . or even true sips if at all possible


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i was about to order some green sips but ended up getting the "brazilian orange heads".... the green sips looked more like yellows though where i was getting em from...lol. I think i was just buying my frogs from a confused source haha. Anyways you def. have the ultimate collection man. I'm jelous as hell....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Took a few more shots of these guys


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sick..what are you shooting with?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Canon S5 IS


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice shots...Im looking into getting the Nikon D3000 im hearing alot of good about it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought the Canon about 16 months ago for 300 bucks, and i love it, it has a super macro feature, and also gives u the abilty to manually focus...so thats what sold me


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

The macro feature is nice! the macro lens that I was looking at for the d3000 is going to run about $700-750..I just wanted to get a nice dslr.


----------

